

A Theory On How All Pixar Films Are Connected - beshrkayali
http://kotaku.com/this-theory-on-how-all-the-pixar-films-are-connected-is-752825444?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

======
jspark
Here's the actual source: [http://jonnegroni.com/2013/07/11/the-pixar-
theory/](http://jonnegroni.com/2013/07/11/the-pixar-theory/)

Personally seems like a stretch to me.

